# Childhood Fears



## Indigo Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Being alone. Being different. Not being understood. Being hurt.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

1. ) I have always been scared of the dark,
2. ) mirrors, windows, and other reflective surfaces,
3. ) feeling confined,
4. ) and being alone.
5. ) I have also always disliked opening doors after having been away because I always expect someone or something to be standing on the other side, waiting for me.
6. ) Falling asleep, because I always worry about how my perception of time changes in my dreams. I can be asleep for a few minutes and feel like I have been trapped in the dream for days. All sensation and feeling is more intense in dreams, and anything can happen, even horrible things that are impossible in real life. When I am asleep, having one of my nightmares, even if I know I am dreaming, I cannot will myself to wake up or change the condition of the dream. I am helpless, forced to feel every horrible, impossible thing with hightenend senses for as long as the time distortion makes it continue. I used to force myself to stay awake for as long as I could because I had this idea that the qualities of dreaming could be taken to the ultimate extreme: that no time at all would pass in the real world while I was trapped eternally in an infinitely terrifying or painful nightmare, and there would be no way to return because it would still be the same moment as I fell asleep. Nobody would even miss me in that timeless point where it would all happen. I was only about four or five when this fear started, just old enough to contemplate the horrible possibilities, and my fear never went away.
7. ) Losing control over my will. Most of the nightmares I have aren't even about being tortured in ordinary ways, except for the creepy ones about being raped by demons, which are possibly in some way related to Japanese pornography. Mostly, they are about being possessed by something that makes me evil against my choosing. In some of the earliest nightmares, I could feel my heart growing cold and my ability to see colors would change until all I saw was the color red. To this day, I fear most drugs because I need to maintain my sense of empowerment to make my own moral choices in my natural mental state and to feel according to what is really happening to me internally, rather than feeling things artificially in response to chemicals.


----------



## helmetel (Jan 1, 2009)

I was always terrified of dying and apocalyptic events that would lead to it. I have also never liked uncontrollable, potentially dangerous situations such as flying or thunderstorms.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Indigo Knight said:


> Being alone. Being different. Not being understood. Being hurt.


Maybe you should try embracing your inner self. Being different isn't such a bad thing.
I also have trouble with being understood. So far I've been ok by myself. It gives me freedom to do what I want (within limits of course).


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

helmetel said:


> I was always terrified of dying and apocalyptic events that would lead to it. I have also never liked uncontrollable, potentially dangerous situations such as flying or thunderstorms.


I don't like it when I have falling dreams, or dreams of natural disasters, cause then I just want to run and get away from the natural disaster. A few nights ago, I had a dream of being in the middle of a near hurricane. I was walking on a narrow wooden walkway, that was a few meters up in the air, and there was broken wooden pieces that if I had to be blown away, that I'd fall to the ground. *shivers*


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

The best I can think of is death. I remember an intense feeling of dread about death at the age of 5, and from then on I was obsessed with fighting it. I eventually consoled my younger self by saying that George Washington died so I had to be brave like him.


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

Childhood fears, um..
I think the worst stuff was death, especially feared that close friends or anyone of my family would die.
The other thing was that I imagined the end of the world in many various ways, don't even know why and where I got this stupid idea. Some others were wild animals like lions, tigers and such stuff ^^


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

..... People.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

These things: 










I still get frightened thinking about what sort of delusion-strengthening, rationality-oppressing, damnation-preaching and hate-mongering goes on inside those insanity institutes. :sad:


----------



## Dotti600 (Jul 7, 2009)

My dolls. Every time I would be done playing with them I would stuff them in my closet so they wouldn't have a way of escape. (I watched too much Child's Play)
At my grandma's old house, she had a tiny closet in her living room that I was afraid of going in. I thought it was a portal to Hell. :blushed:


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> I used to dream that I would just be walking on the beach or hanging out by a lake and a shark would come flying out of the water and get me. Had a lot of scary alligator dreams, too. Ironically, I've seen alligators in RL and they just kind of swam slowly along and didn't inspire a bit of fear (not that I'd try to pet one or anything.)


I had a dream where I was in the ocean surrounded by sharks. I was underwater and the dream looked like footage from the discover channel. All I remember about that part was the immense fear. Then I woke up. Or so I thought. I'm in my bed screaming and I look to my right and in my bed next to me is a shark. It turns its head (yup, it can do that. just like those singing bass.) and says to me, "Hey [Antagonist], what's for lunch?" and then does an evil growling nomnomnom sound and I actually wake up screaming.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Dotti600 said:


> At my grandma's old house, she had a tiny closet in her living room that I was afraid of going in. I thought it was a portal to Hell. :blushed:


Hahaha, that reminds me of the portal closet in Poltergeist:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Marino said:


> These things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notice the shadow of the cross....


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Shadow said:


> YouTube - The Joy of Painting with Bob Ross


 
Vigo! Ghost Buster's I'm going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

big dogs
darkness
being yelled at
really loud thunder
Mars Attacks! ...my sister used to pretend to be an alien and scare me. I cried.
my imagination.

I used to have nightmares a lot as a child. Sometimes they would be sleepwalking nightmares too, not very cool :sad:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm... 

- The Dark; I was always afraid there were robbers or something in my room whenever I turned off the lights or something. I was really paranoid about getting shot and that kind of stuff and you can't see in the dark, so it just wasn't a good combination. I'm still like that sometimes, actually and I know it isn't rational, but... It's a paranoia I can't completely get rid of. 
- Heights; I'm still afraid of it, actually. It isn't so much the height either - I was just always afraid I was going to fall. 
- Sleeping; I used to stay awake hours and hours because I thought if I went to sleep that I would die. 
- Drowning; I learned how to swim fairly early, but I still feared that I'd drown at some point. 
- Dying; By the time I began to understand death I also feared it. I thought for certain that I was going to die at times, but obviously I didn't. 
- Being away from my mother; She was my protector, yaknow? If I was away from her bad things could happen. 

Eh... There are probably some more, but I can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Hmm...
> 
> - The Dark; I was always afraid there were robbers or something in my room whenever I turned off the lights or something. I was really paranoid about getting shot and that kind of stuff and you can't see in the dark, so it just wasn't a good combination. I'm still like that sometimes, actually and I know it isn't rational, but... It's a paranoia I can't completely get rid of.


I also have that irrational fear. Well, not so much fear as discomfort. My imagination runs wild with all the bad things that could possibly happen to me, like people breaking in and trying to get me. I guess the good thing about this paranoia is that I also imagine what I'd do in that situation. If someone were to ever attack me in my own home, I'd have an escape plan all mapped out :laughing:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I also have that irrational fear. Well, not so much fear as discomfort. My imagination runs wild with all the bad things that could possibly happen to me, like people breaking in and trying to get me. I guess the good thing about this paranoia is that I also imagine what I'd do in that situation. If someone were to ever attack me in my own home, I'd have an escape plan all mapped out :laughing:


Yeah, exactly the same thing with me. xD 

I usually actually come up with a plan of what I'd do if that were to actually happen and it takes away some of the anxiety/paranoia that I feel when I do that. ;3 

It's funny how imaginations can be awesome and then go over to the dark side (literally) at times. :mellow:


----------

